# Sexual Orientation pt2



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Cause the other thread reached over 1K and I'd rather the forums not crash than to have 5000 people complaining and asking why it crashed....

So... there... Continue... Me? I'm straight, but I can be bisexual... I'm just too damn picky.

Edit: scratch that... I'm bisexual. =_=; My ex girlfriend finally convinced me that I was.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 28, 2008)

Sry, i havent known that something like this would crash the forum ^^
In my RPG-Forum we will need hundred of years to get an Tread with this much posts...

Ok, where did we stop?
Ah, jes, im straight and i think i will be it for long ^^


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 28, 2008)

*As I just said elsewhere on the forums, as far as the ordinary goes, I'm attracted to female bodies, female genitalia, male genitalia, but not male bodies. So I'm game for women and futanari, but not men. But by "futanari," I'm basically just referring to hentai material, because transsexuals aren't the same thing. Transsexuals are men who take hormone pills, had fake boobs attached to their chests, and use ungodly amounts of make-up (which I find disgusting even on normal women); no matter what they do, they still have their male bone structure and body type. In hentai, I see futanari as a person who is entirely female, just with a penis, and it just isn't that black and white in real life. You're either male, female, or something in between that carries too much of the negative traits of either for me to find attractive. Even in the hentai, if I have any reason to believe that the person in the picture is sexually ambiguous in any way other than the penis (for instance, if it lacks of boobs and doesn't display of both sex organs, it may be a young, effeminate boy - it's hard to tell sometimes with the japanese stuff - or if the character has masculine features like very short hair, a strong chin/jaw or braod shoulders), it's a complete turn off.

So, because my socially romantic pursuits in real life are those of a straight person, I tend to just think of myself as straight.
*


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm bisexual. Preferences depend upon mood.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2008)

I've said it once and l will say it again

Gay and proud ^_^


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Warrigal said:


> I've said it once and l will say it again
> 
> Gay and proud ^_^



WOOT GAY PRIDE!!  Be damn proud of who you are! Cause it makes a person who they are!

I personally think sexual orientation is NOT a disease as some people have made it to be in my area... But then again, I'm surrounded by the "stereotypical" Christians. =_=; The ones that doesn't read the bible but does whatever the church dude (can't think of the name at the moment. Is it preacher??) says.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

Warrigal said:


> I've said it once and l will say it again
> 
> Gay and proud ^_^


 
OH YEAH HIGH FIVE!

I said It before and I'll say it before, I'm gay.

And I strongly dislike the streotypes about gays being broadcasts in the media like movies and various tv shows. Gay people aren't all ways feminine, there's no particular way a gay person has to act, and we don't have a set life style. We're just normal people which a different sexuality.

I just hate media stereotypes, like gays have to be all about fashion, and always seem to like every guy they see, this causes people to be afraid of gays in others words homophobic. What angers me the most is when everyone know a certian kid at school is gay and they all seem to be afraid of the particular person (exspecialy in the locker rooms, they start to get paranoid thinking that person is eyeing them). We have certain tastes in men to ya know we don't like every guy we see. -_-


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm unsure about my sexuality.


----------



## Hammy (Jul 28, 2008)

I said it before I will say it agian I am Bi but prefer women I guess it depends on who I meet and the mood.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 28, 2008)

I honestly have no clue.

My preferences in furry art differs a lot from IRL.


----------



## wuffypawz (Jul 28, 2008)

gay.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 28, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> OH YEAH HIGH FIVE!
> 
> I said It before and I'll say it before, I'm gay.
> 
> ...



Gah! That's exactly what I hate >.< If you're gay you don't have to talk and act like a chick, Heck i'm a girly boi and even I don't do that, I just look feminine and like girly clothes.

But yeah, That's one of the reasons I don't tell people i'm gay unless they ask, If they don't think I am right off the bat then w/e it's their opinion, If they find out and ask why I didn't say, I'll just tell them they never asked. XD


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

A new orientation thread?

Here we go again.....


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 28, 2008)

Guys if it bothers you _this much_ shouldn't you just like, stick it in your user title or something?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 28, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> A new orientation thread?
> 
> Here we go again.....


we'll be reading the same over and over again


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

Gay and now out of the closet.  I like the normal bodies and all the parts....had a trouble watching Step Brothers in the theatre yesterday cause of the guy next to me..... ;;


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> A new orientation thread?
> 
> Here we go again.....





Jarz said:


> we'll be reading the same over and over again



lol if you don't want to hear it, then don't read it... easy as is!

I made a new thread cause I'd rather the forums not crash and explode and shiz then have millions of furs be all upset cause someone broke the forums. If you want to attempt to make the forums explode, BE MY GUEST! Just know that I refuse to be a part of it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 28, 2008)

You can make forums explode!? 

COOL!


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *transsexuals aren't the same thing. Transsexuals are men who take hormone pills, had fake boobs attached to their chests, and use ungodly amounts of make-up (which I find disgusting even on normal women); no matter what they do, they still have their male bone structure and body type.
> *



I will forgive your lack of _Da__ Knowledge_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hormone_replacement_therapy_(male-to-female)...

(In case of tl;dr, the summary is that Linko_16 is wrong in their assessment of the capabilities of science...also, I'm fairly sure they got all their information from shemale porn...)


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

FA never goes down duh.....forums won't explode.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> lol if you don't want to hear it, then don't read it... easy as is!



its just... what if we want to read some comments or looking for wisdom like:



Drakkenmensch said:


> Thank you for putting us back on track, we don't need to spark up another debate here



and the other thread is gone forever?

well... never mind


----------



## Uro (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm straight. But sometimes I do like to flirt with gay/bi guys lol.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Jarz said:


> its just... what if we want to read some comments or looking for wisdom like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copy/Pasta and save it onto your harddrive into a special folder filled with fairydust and call it "Mah FAVOREEEET Wizdooooms Kwoootes!!". :/ It does NOT take more than 5 seconds to print-screen.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a faggot. :U


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 28, 2008)

*confused*

I hear that now the second time:


DarkMettaur said:


> I'm a faggot. :U



What means that? A "Fagott" (german word) is an music instrument, i think...


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Asexual plz. I hate everybody.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 28, 2008)

There should have been a poll.  Anyway, bisexual still.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 28, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> *confused*
> 
> I hear that now the second time:
> 
> ...



It's a rude word for 'gay' but, in England it apparently also can mean Cigarette.

When people call themselves one, they are making fun of themselves, as a joke.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> There should have been a poll.  Anyway, bisexual still.



sorry that there wasn't a poll... This was kinda rushed cause I was sick and tired of the other thread being continued although it had already hit over 1K.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

I am gay, although I think the female body is beautiful, still not attracted to do things with it. I find humans and furries attractive and would not mind dating either (though I am already mated to my white Lion ^.^) I am not very discriminative like other people are, so I don't care what species they are(except animal >.>), as long as they are male and nice.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> lol if you don't want to hear it, then don't read it... easy as is!



Don't worry Muki I'm going to be checking this thread very infrequently, since I'm not the type to start things just for the sake of starting them. 

Anyway for the record, I'm still straight. ^v^


----------



## StormSong (Jul 28, 2008)

I am gay...

I've got an arm and a leg in the closet, the rest of me is floating around somewhere outside it.

About the world and his gay lover think I'm bi now... Which I suppose is an improvement...

Hmm.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Don't worry Muki I'm going to be checking this thread very infrequently, since I'm not the type to start things just for the sake of starting them.
> 
> Anyway for the record, I'm still straight. ^v^



I wonder how long you'll last. @_@; I've heard that almost every guy who's straight and becomes a furry, will eventually turn bisexual, if not gay. But then again, that's just from things that I've heard. I don't know the exact statistics for it. :3 But I wish ya best of luck! There's lots of cuties here that has made my little brother question his sexuality. xD lol


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> There should have been a poll.  Anyway, bisexual still.


Ze furries vill make you forg'it 'bout ze women soon.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2008)

The reason for "conversion" to bi in the fandom IMO stems from the fact that it causes some people to redefine or expand their definition of what is sexy and what is attractive.  I also think that more often than not there's a latent tendency towards bi that they never really noticed before, or did notice but did not care because they were happy with heterosexuality for the time being.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 28, 2008)

Told myself I was bisexual for a long, long time. Just recently admitted to myself I'm gay.

Not that labels really matter or anything...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Told myself I was bisexual for a long, long time. Just recently admitted to myself I'm gay.
> 
> Not that labels really matter or anything...


 
Another one for teh ghey team.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I wonder how long you'll last. @_@; I've heard that almost every guy who's straight and becomes a furry, will eventually turn bisexual, if not gay. But then again, that's just from things that I've heard. I don't know the exact statistics for it. :3 But I wish ya best of luck! There's lots of cuties here that has made my little brother question his sexuality. xD lol


tis  myth, I've been around as long as you, have yet to go gay......or bi


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> tis  myth, I've been around as long as you, have yet to go gay......or bi



lol, I meant "in" the fandom. not in the forums~ *hugs* s'ok~ We still love you and that evil plant.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I wonder how long you'll last. @_@; I've heard that almost every guy who's straight and becomes a furry, will eventually turn bisexual, if not gay. But then again, that's just from things that I've heard. I don't know the exact statistics for it. :3 But I wish ya best of luck! There's lots of cuties here that has made my little brother question his sexuality. xD lol



You know Muki, that rule doesn't apply as well to us females. 

Wish me best of luck? Heh, I'm comfortable with who I am. I don't think I'm a changing for a long time.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I wonder how long you'll last. @_@; I've heard that almost every guy who's straight and becomes a furry, will eventually turn bisexual, if not gay. But then again, that's just from things that I've heard. I don't know the exact statistics for it. :3 But I wish ya best of luck! There's lots of cuties here that has made my little brother question his sexuality. xD lol


 
There's no such thing as a straight furry. XD


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I don't know about most, but I was led here because of the larger gay/bi community :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 28, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Well I don't know about most, but I was led here because of the larger gay/bi community :3



If the polls are any indication, most of us are straight. The ghey ones are just more outspoken :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> If the polls are any indication, most of us are straight. The ghey ones are just more outspoken :3



:|  But gay and bi were separate options.  But yeah, "we" are outspoken.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> If the polls are any indication, most of us are straight. The ghey ones are just more outspoken :3



This is true. Even though there are still mostly straights, the number of gays and bisexuals here in the fandom is a little larger than a lot of other places.. I'm not complaining too much; I think people are cool regardless of their orientation.


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> This is true. Even though there are still mostly straights, the number of gays and bisexuals here in the fandom is a little larger than a lot of other places.. I'm not complaining too much; I think people are cool regardless of their orientation.



Well the option didn't specify bi leaning towards women or bi leaning towards men for both women and men.

Then it would really get spread out...kinda how sexuality really is.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> If the polls are any indication, most of us are straight. The ghey ones are just more outspoken :3


 
That's just what they say.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder how many who picked "bi" were like me, in that they were actually gays with windows in their closets >.> <.<


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Well the option didn't specify bi leaning towards women or bi leaning towards men for both women and men.
> 
> Then it would really get spread out...kinda how sexuality really is.



Yeah. That's when you start getting into the realm of "hair splitting" though lol.

I say just be content with who you are without forcefully shoving your identity down people's throats claiming that your way is best. That goes with anything I think, not just orientation. So far most of the people here are good about that sort of thing though.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 28, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> You know Muki, that rule doesn't apply as well to us females.
> 
> Wish me best of luck? Heh, I'm comfortable with who I am. I don't think I'm a changing for a long time.



OHSNAP!!! @_@;; A FEMALE?! Sorry sorry sorry!! I seriously thought you were a guy!


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> OHSNAP!!! @_@;; A FEMALE?! Sorry sorry sorry!! I seriously thought you were a guy!



*laughs* Oh don't feel bad my dear. I get that all the time, even in real life. I don't mind it so much; I actually find it amusing.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 28, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> I will forgive your lack of _Da__ Knowledge_...
> 
> (In case of tl;dr, the summary is that Linko_16 is wrong in their assessment of the capabilities of science...also, I'm fairly sure they got all their information from shemale porn...)



*Gee, thanks for assuming I'm an idiot who "gets all my information from porn." I'm not someone who has explored my own sexuality deep and wide and know how I feel about what I'm attracted to or anything. Feel free to talk down to me.

"Male bone structure" is more than a person's face. You'll note that, while talking about things that make me wary of masculinity in futanari, I mentioned "broad shoulders," which certainly isn't the only thing about the rest of the body that would perturb me if masculine (big hands or feet, lacking feminine hips and curves, breast implants on what is an otherwise obviously male torso). There's also the fact that, yes, I have looked into what transsexuals are like outside of porn, and almost any picture I could find had without fail too many masculine facial features for my comfort, usually with no way for me to tell if they had or had not undergone reconstruction surgery on their faces for comparison.

I also don't even know why you linked me to the other article. Okay, so I generalized by saying hormone pills, but I think I made it clear that hormone replacement did not leave me attracted to any transsexual I have been able to look up.*


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2008)

mukichan said:


> WOOT GAY PRIDE!!  Be damn proud of who you are! Cause it makes a person who they are!
> 
> I personally think sexual orientation is NOT a disease as some people have made it to be in my area... But then again, I'm surrounded by the "stereotypical" Christians. =_=; The ones that doesn't read the bible but does whatever the church dude (can't think of the name at the moment. Is it preacher??) says.


Thanks and l know what you mean as my friends are Christians that were brought up thinking gays are bad/evil BUT they changed thier opinions now since l came out.



Ruiisu said:


> OH YEAH HIGH FIVE!
> 
> I said It before and I'll say it before, I'm gay.
> 
> ...


*high fives* I'm with you 100% there as eveytime l see a fashion show there is alwayz a gay there making all gays look like we we love to dress up. Hell l'm like a normal bloke with no dress sense what so ever and l do what every bloke does PUB, sports...


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *I also don't even know why you linked me to the other article.*



It was because I assumed you would read it, and thus discover that HRT does in fact cause breast growth. You'd seemed to be assuming that all transwomen have breast implants, and that is simply not true. Being a very costly procedure, it is actually something relatively few are able to do, assuming they even want to, after the many many tens of thousands of dollars spent on all the various other surgeries and processes necessary for legal or at times satisfactory transition. 

As far as my assumption that you get all your information from shemale porn, it's only because everything you're saying is just _slightly_ wrong, in such a way as to lead me to believe you have no actual information on the subject, beyond that gleaned from sources that treat transpeople as a spectacle to be gawked at. It was the highest probability reason, but I'm sure there are other possibilities for why you were wrong. I'm not trying to knock your personal tastes - hell, there are more shallow things than birth sex that I've used in deciding upon mates - what I am trying to do is explain in a friendly way that and how you are wrong in your descriptions. Whatever research you've done, and however you've done it, the plain fact is that it wasn't enough, as evidenced by your faulty information. Being a transperson, I promise I've had more chance to correct my own faulty information than you have. I'm just extending that knowledge to you as a courtesy, so you perhaps don't come off as offensive in the future as you did in your earlier post.

In short, whatever you're into and why is all cool by me. I was just trying to correct some misconceptions you very obviously had.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2008)

Bi


----------



## Uro (Jul 28, 2008)

What would you call a guy that dances on the razors edge of bi? Like I don't think I would ever "have sex" with a guy but sometimes I like to flirt with gay/bi guys. Also been to a gay club a few times for fun . Don't know what to categorize myself as haha.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 29, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> It was because I assumed you would read it, and thus discover that HRT does in fact cause breast growth. You'd seemed to be assuming that all transwomen have breast implants, and that is simply not true. Being a very costly procedure, it is actually something relatively few are able to do, assuming they even want to, after the many many tens of thousands of dollars spent on all the various other surgeries and processes necessary for legal or at times satisfactory transition.
> 
> As far as my assumption that you get all your information from shemale porn, it's only because everything you're saying is just _slightly_ wrong, in such a way as to lead me to believe you have no actual information on the subject, beyond that gleaned from sources that treat transpeople as a spectacle to be gawked at. It was the highest probability reason, but I'm sure there are other possibilities for why you were wrong. I'm not trying to knock your personal tastes - hell, there are more shallow things than birth sex that I've used in deciding upon mates - what I am trying to do is explain in a friendly way that and how you are wrong in your descriptions. Whatever research you've done, and however you've done it, the plain fact is that it wasn't enough, as evidenced by your faulty information. Being a transperson, I promise I've had more chance to correct my own faulty information than you have. I'm just extending that knowledge to you as a courtesy, so you perhaps don't come off as offensive in the future as you did in your earlier post.
> 
> In short, whatever you're into and why is all cool by me. I was just trying to correct some misconceptions you very obviously had.



*You're completely misinterpreting everything I am saying. You seem to be under the impression that I'm issuing a detailed report of what procedures a transsexual can undergo, to what merit, and how effectively they may be. All I have ever said is that nothing a transsexual has ever done to themselves in an attempt to become more feminine has caused me to become attracted to them because the only thing I am attracted to is a body which I precieve as 100% female, which is unobtainable by today's science to anyone born male. All it seems that you're hung up about is that I'm using generalizations about the procedures of transsexualism, but before you demanded my unwavering sensitivity to the wide range of possibilities for those who choose gender reassignment, that had nothing to do with what I was trying to communicate and I had no reason to bring it up. What basically just went down was:

Hi guys, I'm not attracted to transsexuals because nothing they can do can make them feminine enough for me to accept.
"Wait, but transsexuals can have facial reconstruction surgery to appear more feminine!"
Yeah, I know, but that doesn't change that I am still not attracted to transsexuals, even after a perfect facial surgery, there's still too much about them that is masculine for me to be comfortable with. 
"Well, didn't you know that they can also grow their own breasts?" 
Yes, and that's great for them, but it still doesn't change the fact that after searching and searching for depictions of males following gender reassignment, I have never found one, no matter what it was they underwent, that I have found attractive because I have recognized the masculine features in each one of them.

It's like you're challenging my opinion, saying that I could, in fact, be attracted to transsexuals for such and such and such reasons. Of course I'm going to get in a huff, all your posts seem to be doing is trying to prove me wrong about not being attracted to transsexuals as though I were not the sole person in charge of what the report was on that. "Oh, well, science can do this and that to make a transsexual more feminine, so you're wrong, it is possible for you to be attracted to a transsexual, but I forgive you for not knowing because you're clearly a giant idiot who knows nothing about it."*


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 29, 2008)

Straight - I love women; I always have loved women (even those who are pregnant are attractive in my eyes).


----------



## Leasara (Jul 29, 2008)

You know, on that last thread I voted _other_ since I had always considered myself to be asexual.  Things have changed since then when I fell madly in love with a certain raccoon, so now I can say I'm certain I'm straight.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 29, 2008)

wut??? no poll this time? it's not sexual orientation thread without a poll.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 29, 2008)

here is only a place to say if you are gay or not...
not a place to count votes if this is the gayer or straightest forum in the net


i think


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 29, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *You're completely misinterpreting everything I am saying. You seem to be under the impression that I'm issuing a detailed report of what procedures a transsexual can undergo, to what merit, and how effectively they may be. *



I think the problem is that you think I'm attacking your sexual tastes. I'm not. What I'm saying has absolutely nothing to do with whether a person can change their body enough to live up to your standards. What upset me about your post (not so much in that I was offended as in that it seemed a grave error) was this:



Linko_16 said:


> *Yes, and that's great for them, but it still doesn't change the fact that after searching and searching for depictions of males following gender reassignment, *



You seem to be coming from a standpoint that transwomen are men who have done something to change themselves. This is entirely wrong, in every respect. I tried to skirt around the issue by simply correcting factual errors you made in your descriptions, but in the end, it really comes down to you presuming to be an authority on who is what. I don't blame you for it, really. If you're at all versed in feminist or racist study, then the idea of innate privilege will perhaps seem very applicable here. If not, allow me to attempt to explain: you have, essentially (and, I am sure, inadvertently), declared that transwomen are incapable of defining their own sex/gender, because your definition is far better and more correct. It runs pretty deep in your whole line of reasoning, down to even suggesting that a male who is attracted to a transwoman is less heterosexual than yourself. I'm not, and I repeat yet again, telling you you're wrong about what you do and do not find attractive in people. Obviously, you are attracted to what you're attracted to and who would want to challenge that? No, I am not arguing that you just haven't seen the right transwoman or some such nonsense. What I am saying is that you are presuming to make the decision for others what is and what isn't true, based solely on your inherent right to do so.

Summary:


----------



## Telnac (Jul 29, 2008)

I have no problem with having homosexual friends.  Some of my more interesting friends have been gay.  But I'm 100% straight and that's not likely to change before the end of time.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 29, 2008)

Heterosexually zoosexual.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm actually not that sure about my orientation... x.x I guess I'm bi-curious.


----------



## Merp (Jul 29, 2008)

straight female..


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 29, 2008)

Bisexual. Primarily gay as I am with a guy. :3


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 29, 2008)

Straight male...


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 29, 2008)

Old fashion fag n loving it <3


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Fruity mcgaygay here. Cock FTW. That is all.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 29, 2008)

Well... I used to think I was straight, but now I think I'm bisexual. No, pretty sure I'm bi. I'm pretty picky when it comes to men, though.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 29, 2008)

This topic is truly immortal... 
But really, it was funny to see how gay the forum (and community) really was, but what is this particular thread for now? 



eternal_flare said:


> wut??? no poll this time? it's not sexual orientation thread without a poll.



No poll is FAIL


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 29, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *winkwinks*
> 
> You should totally visit brisbane



*blushes, then catches himself*

Count on it!


----------



## Arc (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not completely sure, mostly gay, maybe a bit bi.
Females bodies can be beautiful, but they don't really turn me on...mostly.
And for some reason, I could never imagine having a relationship with girl.
(at least not in this phase of my life)

Well...one thing thing is sure, I am such a fag.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 29, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> wut??? no poll this time? it's not sexual orientation thread without a poll.



=_=; the poll is on the previous thread... I rushed making this thread cause I was sick and tired of seeing the post count continue on the previous thread... I seriously thought we, furfags, were going to AVOID going over 1K and care about the forums and not let it crash and blow up and shiz.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 29, 2008)

I have settled on the idea that the person that makes you happy and you feel comfortable with them, that's the right thing for you. Either it be you like a women, or a man, because I settle on the quality of the person, not their flesh and bone. I like the person on the inside, cause thats the person I want to fall in love with.

<--bisexual


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm straight because I'm just that normal, although if paid enough or really drunk...


----------



## pheonix (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm straight so there for I must be boring and predictable.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 29, 2008)

History wise I'm bisexual.  But when my girlfriend found out she wasn't very happy, infact I'd go so far as to say she was disgusted with me.  She made me promise I'd only be with her, and so I have and I always will.   Lately however, I've noticed I've stopped caring about sex at all.  It just doesn't seem like a big deal, nor is it all that pleasurable.  Feels like sex is waaay over rated. 

Maybe I should turn celibate.


----------



## Kusatsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Straight and proud, though for some certain women - I just fucking would.


----------



## Seros (Jul 29, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> I'm straight because I'm just that normal, although if paid enough or really drunk...



.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 29, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> I'm straight because I'm just that normal, although if paid enough or really drunk...


roughly translated this says: "I like girls but if I was drugged and raped I would love it.  ... RAPE ME"

Which is TOTALLY straight.  Totally.


----------



## Althea (Jul 29, 2008)

well I'm Bisexual.. my b/f has made tons of running gags such has " oh yeah baby, film it!" but i'd never do that -_- I stick with my sometimes stupid boyfriend cause I love him anways lol. I did have a girlfriend.. thought she only used me to tell her parents she was lesbian..then tried to get into my pants and then dumped me afterwards..


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2008)

If you can't figure it out, I ain't tellin ya.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 29, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> I think the problem is that you think I'm attacking your sexual tastes.





mctanuki said:


> it really comes down to you presuming to be an authority on who is what.





mctanuki said:


> you have, essentially (and, I am sure, inadvertently), declared that transwomen are incapable of defining their own sex/gender, because your definition is far better and more correct.





mctanuki said:


> suggesting that a male who is attracted to a transwoman is less heterosexual than yourself.



*You are a gigantic dumbass and I'm done trying talking to you.*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 29, 2008)

Just adding to the thread with a lil something I came across today that made me smile reading:

_If homosexuality is a disease, then we should all call in gay to work. "Nope, sorry, can't come in today- still queer."_


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 29, 2008)

lol this thread again?

I'm still very straight. I have no sexual attraction to females whatsoever, and I don't think I will. But males, that's a totally different story >X) My mate is a male.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 29, 2008)

IzzyRedPanda said:


> lol this thread again?
> 
> I'm still very straight. I have no sexual attraction to females whatsoever, and I don't think I will. But males, that's a totally different story >X) My mate is a male.



the other thread reached over 1K posts... and people were still talking in it so I made a new one. :/ You have a problem with it?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 29, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Just adding to the thread with a lil something I came across today that made me smile reading:
> 
> _If homosexuality is a disease, then we should all call in gay to work. "Nope, sorry, can't come in today- still queer."_



Also refer to my own sig.


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm straight as far as I know.. although everybody around me knows me as 'the frigid one' (among other more ...appealing names) for obvious reasons o~o


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 29, 2008)

Pansexual


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 29, 2008)

Either asexual or straight. Sex isn't really my biggest thought anymore and I just try to avoid the women since they "are fuckin' scary" in this area and try to dictate you until you're emo.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 31, 2008)

i be more crooked than a question mark at the end of a VERY confused sentence =)


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm gay, theoretically. But I'm almost never actually attracted to anyone. And I'm extremely straight-acting.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 7, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Oh, you should see the number of guys that've said that to me :3


:lol:  Yeah, I had a gay friend in college who swore to me that his bf was so sexy, if I met him, I'd switch!

On a sad note... I never did meet him.  He died of cancer less than 6 months after that.  It *devastated* my friend.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm... gay -.-'... wait, I mean... I'm gay! =D


----------



## bane233 (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm gay, yay! ^^


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 7, 2008)

sooo... how many gay people do we have?? (i have no problem with them they are really chill one of my best friends is gay  )


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd say I'm bi with a leaning toward gay.  I've got nothing against the overall female form, but...  well, keep the front covered up down there, I find those most unappealing.  :<

Plus, I just feel more comfortable around other guys.  There have been exceptions, though, and if the feelings were strong enough, I could see myself having a girlfriend, as long as she respected my little quirk...


----------



## ferretface (Aug 20, 2008)

What in the world!!
I'm the first lesbian to post D<...
I'M MEGA PISSED!!


----------



## Foxblade (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm straight but a little bi-curious. Still trying to figure myself out, never hung out with a guy in that way before but I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 20, 2008)

ferretface said:


> What in the world!!
> I'm the first lesbian to post D<...
> I'M MEGA PISSED!!



Well you are not alone now. I'm lesbian.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body


no really


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 20, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> I'd say I'm bi with a leaning toward gay. I've got nothing against the overall female form, but... well, keep the front covered up down there, I find those most unappealing. :<
> 
> Plus, I just feel more comfortable around other guys. There have been exceptions, though, and if the feelings were strong enough, I could see myself having a girlfriend, as long as she respected my little quirk...



If by little quirk you mean your desperate fear of vaginas that's kind of a tall  order  , wouldn't that make things kind of difficult in bed. Although in all  fairness I'm really not thrilled with the, shall we say, unfortunate  realities of butt sex so I guess in a sense we're even.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 20, 2008)

I think i written here somewhen, but i will repeat:

Bi, in the moment fighting against the acquired homophobic...


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm straight as a board. I do appreciate the female form, though. I just don't think I'd hit that. :B


----------



## Signify (Aug 20, 2008)

Bi, leaning straight.

I don't give much thought to sexual orientation. Just go where the hormones take me.


----------



## X (Aug 20, 2008)

irl: I'm straight. 
online: I'm bi.


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tansunn* 

 
_I'd say I'm bi with a leaning toward gay. I've got nothing against the overall female form, but... well, keep the front covered up down there, I find those most unappealing. :<

Plus, I just feel more comfortable around other guys. There have been exceptions, though, and if the feelings were strong enough, I could see myself having a girlfriend, as long as she respected my little quirk..._

Same here.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm straight. In all honesty there are much more straighter guys than me though. I'm really interested in both male and female bodies.
I couldn't picture dating a guy though...but to be honest being surrounded by bi's and gays kinda excites me a little ^^
I think i'm pretty feminine for a straight guy. Chicks kinda see that as a sweet thing though, so I'm very cool with it 

...btw kidsune your avatar is awesome! ^^


----------



## Lost (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm undecided so Bi i guess. I like being with both but currently leaning to females so meh.  I'll end up with who ever makes me happy be it male or female.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 20, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Yay, we think alike! X3



WOOP!


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm confuzzled at the moment....living with extremely homophobic parents, so its like im trying to be straight...don't want to get disowned..


----------



## Lost (Aug 20, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> I'm confuzzled at the moment....living with extremely homophobic parents, so its like im trying to be straight...don't want to get disowned..



That's a good idea no need to bite the hand that feeds.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah...I think if i decide to be that way, ill tell them when i'm self sufficient, in uni. in fact, after uni - med school is expensive!


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 20, 2008)

bi, i like anything that looks female.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 20, 2008)

hmmmm.... I don't believe i've posted in this yet....

Bi, leaning toward straight. I tend to act like a total fag online though.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm bi.

I've been with girls, before.

However when it comes to guys, I'm a complete virgin *blushes*

I'm more then just curious about it though xP


----------



## saberpup (Aug 20, 2008)

bi here


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm bi here......


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 20, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> hmmmm.... I don't believe i've posted in this yet....
> 
> Bi, leaning toward straight. I tend to act like a total fag online though.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 20, 2008)

Good lord, TheGreatCrusader.  That's... uh something.

Anyway, still Bi.


----------



## Lost (Aug 20, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Good lord, TheGreatCrusader.  That's... uh something.
> 
> Anyway, still Bi.



lol so Shark now what i know wut the other list is how does someone get one that list...i was just wondering?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 21, 2008)

Uh, I don't know.
Nor care. =D


----------



## Twilight Blu (Aug 21, 2008)

i see a whole lotta bi o.o 
anyway, gay 
and proud to have a boyfriend


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>



....I feel violated....

That, if anything, is Optical Rape.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 21, 2008)

Posted in the old thread, but for the sake of this new one - I'm bi, though may be better said as pansexual in that I'm not really all that physically attracted to humans of either sex as much as I am personality. :mrgreen:

Kidsune: Eeee... the flashy avi hurts the eyes.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 21, 2008)

STRAIGHT.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 21, 2008)

Straight!  Boo yeah!  I forget who it was who said they would corrupt my straightness by the 2500 club, but forget it!


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 21, 2008)

Straight here. C:


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 21, 2008)

Well... mine may seem confusing.  When it comes to humans, I think I'm aesexual, because women nor guys interest me...  I gues it's just because I just don't really like humans as a species, which is another reason why I'm a fur.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 21, 2008)

I enjoy both sexes! =D ...To some degree. I like everything about females, and I like male personalities/bodies, but the idea of having sex with a male kinda grosses me out (human penises totally don't do it for me, ewww).  Only been with girls, relationships with guys always come to a screech halt when it hits the sex thing.  So I guess transgender female-->male is my ideal, right? XD Or so a friend has pointed out.

So I guess I'm bi/leaning more towards lesbian.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>



Is that at burning man?


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 22, 2008)

STRAIGHT. weiners look too weird.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm openly Gay (Fur & Non-Fur), but as far as stereotypes go it's kind of hard to explain.

When I came out four years ago (when I was fourteen), I embraced the gay stereotype and developed my "Accent" or "Lisp" you might say. I tried to be as flamboyant as possible and faked knowing what looks better, suede or cotton. (jk...)

Now that I am more mature, I no longer act according to how others want me to act, and I realize I'm pretty damn masculine and I am in no way a stereotypical gay man. >_<; Unfortunately, I am and always will be cursed with the "Lisp" of obviousness. 

<//3 Gay Clubs and Club Boys. I end up denying four + friend requests on Myspace because of all the guys that want to beat my meat. *Sighs*

How the hell did I get on this subject again?


----------



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> I'm openly Gay (Fur & Non-Fur), but as far as stereotypes go it's kind of hard to explain.
> 
> When I came out four years ago (when I was fourteen), I embraced the gay stereotype and developed my "Accent" or "Lisp" you might say. I tried to be as flamboyant as possible and faked knowing what looks better, suede or cotton. (jk...)
> 
> Now that I am more mature, I no longer act according to how others want me to act, and I realize I'm pretty damn masculine and I am in no way a stereotypical gay man. >_<; Unfortunately, I am and always will be cursed with the "Lisp" of obviousness.


 

I have a legit question. How do you develop the "lisp"/accent? I've had a couple gay fella friends who had it, and I of course didn't have the guts to ask them, but I can't even effectively fake it in jest (always wondered if being female denied me that; I sound like a retard on helium when I try). I've always quietly wondered where it originated from, or if it just magically pops up when the nads drop for gays or some such similarly retarded thing (yes, I'm exaggerating).


----------



## feilen (Aug 22, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:


> Gah! That's exactly what I hate >.< If you're gay you don't have to talk and act like a chick, Heck i'm a girly boi and even I don't do that, I just look feminine and like girly clothes.
> 
> But yeah, That's one of the reasons I don't tell people i'm gay unless they ask, If they don't think I am right off the bat then w/e it's their opinion, If they find out and ask why I didn't say, I'll just tell them they never asked. XD


 that was weird, I knew who this was before I read your name XD

I is bi, about 50/50 even.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 22, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I have a legit question. How do you develop the "lisp"/accent? I've had a couple gay fella friends who had it, and I of course didn't have the guts to ask them, but I can't even effectively fake it in jest (always wondered if being female denied me that; I sound like a retard on helium when I try). I've always quietly wondered where it originated from, or if it just magically pops up when the nads drop for gays or some such similarly retarded thing (yes, I'm exaggerating).


I honestly don't know. I remember I just started copying gay/bi friends and it kinda came to me. The problem now is trying to get rid of it, it's how I learned to talk more. I don't want it to impact my professional life.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> I honestly don't know. I remember I just started copying gay/bi friends and it kinda came to me. The problem now is trying to get rid of it, it's how I learned to talk more. I don't want it to impact my professional life.


 
One of those mysteries of life, I guess.  XD  I can see how that would complicate things in a more conservative field of employment.  I'm lucky I can hide my orientation/&c with relative ease.  It's a pity that that's a real factor in today's society, but hard to deny that it still is.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 22, 2008)

Nylak said:


> One of those mysteries of life, I guess.  XD  I can see how that would complicate things in a more conservative field of employment.  I'm lucky I can hide my orientation/&c with relative ease.  It's a pity that that's a real factor in today's society, but hard to deny that it still is.


I can see it being okay in some fields, but for example, I work as a Teacher's Aide for a school that is typically upper class conservatives. So it's not exactly the most friendly bunch I could work for.

Not to mention I wouldn't dare go anywhere alone with a male student, in fear that I would be accused of molesting them or some stupid shit like that. From my personal experience, I notice conservatives typically think everyone is out to get their children. (I hate kids. Trying to get out of this field of work ASAP)


----------



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> I can see it being okay in some fields, but for example, I work as a Teacher's Aide for a school that is typically upper class conservatives. So it's not exactly the most friendly bunch I could work for.
> 
> Not to mention I wouldn't dare go anywhere alone with a male student, in fear that I would be accused of molesting them or some stupid shit like that. From my personal experience, I notice conservatives typically think everyone is out to get their children. (I hate kids. Trying to get out of this field of work ASAP)


 

Haha, don't you totally just want to claw your hands and laugh maliciously over a bunch of kids in their parents' presence and go "Hey kiddies, want some CANDDDDDYYYY?!"  Man, if that wouldn't get you arrested, it would be so much fun.

My sister's gay and she and her partner just had a son in a very conservative town, and they're already getting all sorts of shit and he hasn't even started school yet.  Society in general just drives me up the wall.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 22, 2008)

When it comes to furries, I'm strictly gay. But I'm bi IRL.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 22, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Haha, don't you totally just want to claw your hands and laugh maliciously over a bunch of kids in their parents' presence and go "Hey kiddies, want some CANDDDDDYYYY?!"  Man, if that wouldn't get you arrested, it would be so much fun.
> 
> My sister's gay and she and her partner just had a son in a very conservative town, and they're already getting all sorts of shit and he hasn't even started school yet.  Society in general just drives me up the wall.


lol, Unfortunately that sounds very typical.

And hey. . . maybe they want the candy. . . *Holds out the Vicodin to little kids* Have some silly pills!

(I honestly don't understand the minds of pedophiles. WHY would you want THAT!? They must be messed up to even think that way. . .)


----------



## countessleona (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm bisexual and not ashamed of it at all. No, I'm not confused, I'm not transitioning, I'm not half in the closet. I like both, thanks.


----------



## countessleona (Aug 22, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> (I honestly don't understand the minds of pedophiles. WHY would you want THAT!? They must be messed up to even think that way. . .)



I don't get it either, but they definitely need serious therapy if they haven't touched a child and jailtime if they have!


----------



## xiath (Aug 22, 2008)

well... I used to say I was straight, and I was, but I am Bi now (and taken).  If you where to try and tell which way I was leaning by looking at my life you would think that I am leaning gay if you look at the porn (furry, of coarse) I look at/ I talk to my male mate via aim all of the time, and would think I am leaning straight if you look at my everyday life because I don't show that I am Bi in my every day life.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 22, 2008)

xiath said:


> well... I used to say I was straight, and I was, but I am Bi now (and taken).  If you where to try and tell which way I was leaning by looking at my life you would think that I am leaning gay if you look at the porn (furry, of coarse) I look at/ I talk to my male mate via aim all of the time, and would think I am leaning straight if you look at my everyday life because I don't show that I am Bi in my every day life.


So you are only gay for your mate then? 
Correct?


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm gay, but I try and hide it best I can. Being in a conservative bible-hugging small town in a red state isn't very good when you're gay. I think I'll finally come out to my family when I am financially independent and live in a big city or something somewhere where gays are more accepted than they are here. Sometimes keeping it a secret is horribly stressful though.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 22, 2008)

Cero said:


> I'm gay, but I try and hide it best I can. Being in a conservative bible-hugging small town in a red state isn't very good when you're gay. I think I'll finally come out to my family when I am financially independent and live in a big city or something somewhere where gays are more accepted than they are here. Sometimes keeping it a secret is horribly stressful though.


*He looks at Cero's location and let's out a low whistle* Montana... Ouch.

It's okay man, I remember how it felt not being able to tell anyone in real life, especially when raised in a conservative family. It will get better when you are on your own. Promise! ^_^

*And now I take my leave everyone~! Goodnight!
*​


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> *He looks at Cero's location and let's out a low whistle* Montana... Ouch.
> 
> It's okay man, I remember how it felt not being able to tell anyone in real life, especially when raised in a conservative family. It will get better when you are on your own. Promise! ^_^
> 
> ...



lol, try living in Newcastle, UK. It's probably just as bad. Two gays walked into a pub, and they left on stretchers, spending 3 weeks in A & E recovering. The policemen who was in the bar had also joined in, only stopping and calling the paramedics when they were nearly dead.

And people say the English are posh. If only they knew.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 22, 2008)

A little bit from column A, a little bit from column B...


----------

